# Anthony Lumpkin signs 10 day contract with the Kings



## Hibachi!

He was a former AND 1 player... Signed him to a 10 day contract, he's in mini-camp now, he's a high flyer but says he doesn't do any ball tricks... Which is good...

http://www.vicksburgpost.com/VICKSB...articles775877.asp?P=775877&S=481&PubID=12579


----------



## Peja Vu

> The Maloofs hope Lumpkin could be the next Rafer Alston. While with the And1 tour, Alston was known as “Skip To My Lou” before he signed a contract with the Miami Heat last season.


Won't hurt to give him a shot.


----------



## Pejavlade

dose he have any skill with the ball pass,shoot etc..or is he just a dunker


----------



## Hibachi!

Well the Maloofs liked him alot. I dunno, maybe he's just an athlete...


----------



## Peja Vu

> There was a story floating around this past week that claimed the Kings had signed an And1 streetballer by the name of Anthony Lumpkin and had invited ‘Clark Kent’ (his street moniker) to the team’s training camp in October.
> 
> Summer Scoop is here to tell you that it’s *not* true.
> 
> Kings’ Director of Scouting, Scotty Stirling and Director of Player Personnel, Jerry Reynolds had quite a few chuckles after reading in the Vicksburg Post (MS) that Lumpkin had been worked out by the Kings and was invited to come back in the fall—all according to him.
> 
> The article was the first time either had heard of the kid—and if neither of those guys have heard of him, you can probably infer that most of the things Lumpkin claimed are not true.


http://www.nba.com/kings/news/The_Summer_ScoopAugust_13-116080-58.html


----------

